# Optimal Cutting app for the iPhone



## SmartCutter (Nov 2, 2011)

I recently finished working on a cutting algorithm app for the iPad and iPhone called Smart Cutter, and wanted to share the app with every one hoping get some feedback from carpenters and wood workers on how to make the app better.

It runs an optimization algorithm to find the maximum number of small pieces cut from a larger sheet of paper with minimum scrap. The app can be downloaded from the Apple Store, more info+download link here: Smart Cutter for iPad / iPhone

I would like to hear from carpenters whether a tool like this would help out with your projects, and also any ideas/enhancements you guys may have in mind to make the app more useful.

Thanks!

[video=youtube;A8_mrmqaBXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8_mrmqaBXk[/video]


----------



## michz_fe (Nov 4, 2011)

i think it's great!! i would tell my paps on this.. thanks


----------



## SmartCutter (Jan 12, 2012)

*Optimal cutting programs and software for iPad/iPhone*

Since then, I've added few apps geared towards the carpentry community with wood grain control, kerf allowance and other great features, here are the videos for them:

"Carpenter Pro" for cutting multiple plywood sheets 

[video=youtube;_e6Hwy0W8iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e6Hwy0W8iU[/video]

And 

"Carpenter Cut" for cutting only one plywood sheet

[video=youtube;XJk8qX8fPdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJk8qX8fPdc&feature=related[/video]


----------

